# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Naim Frashëri, çfarë nuk ishte

## Agim Metbala

Tash i ndjeri Idriz Vuçitërna nga Rahoveci, deri sa ishte në këtë botë, si redaktorit të Revistës "Jehonë Anadrinie", më patë dorëzuar këtë vështrim për botim. Gjatë kam menduar a ta postoj në Forum, dhe përfundimisht kam vendosur ta postoj, ngaqë mendoj se ia vlenë ta lexojnë lexuesit e këtij forumi.



Idriz VUÇITËRNA                                     



NAIM FRASHËRI, ÇFARË NUK ISHTE

	Vëllezërit Frashëri, me veprimtarinë e vet, do të shënojnë gjithsesi një kapitull të veçantë në kontributin  kulturor e politik të plejadës së tyre figurave kombëtare që inicuan një proces të pakthyeshëm drejtë mëvetësimit politik të shqiptarëve. Përderisa Abdyli dhe Samiu, pak a shumë, jo vetëm që do të tregojnë interesim për modalitete  konkrete të strukturave të entitetit këmbëtar, por në këtë drejtim do të bëjnë angazhime fizike (Abdyli) edhe ideologjike (Samiu). Naimi ndërkaq, sikur ka shtruar për detyrë të ndërgjegjësojë bashkëkombasit, duke u sjellur përmes fjalës së shkruar, ato vlera morale që spikasin dimensionin humanist dhe etnofiletist të njeriut shqiptar.

	Filozofia moraliste, që si erientim dominant, mbizotëron përgjithësisht në përmbajtjen e mesazheve të poetit dhe mendimtarit ton, në masë të madhe është reflektim i një edukate të themeltë religjioze, e shumë më pak rezultat i ndikimeve të faktorëve tjerë, për të cilat flitet në reçensione dhe çasje të autorëve jo të paktë, gjatë analizës së opusit letrar të tij. Konsiderojmë se këta autorë, duke injoruar këtë fakt, i bëjnë një shërbim të pandershëm vet poetit tonë të madh, ndërsa me prezentimin jo objektiv të karaktereve të tij dhe elementeve që  që ndikuan në formimin e tyre , te admiruesit e Naimit, krijojnë parafytyrime të gabuara të përcaktimit jetësor të tij.
Por, si do shpjegojmë më poshtë, kjo ndoshta nuk ishte pa qëllim. Natyrisht, do duhej një punë më seroze që tu bëhet një analizë kritike prezentimeve të shumta të Naim Frashëri poet, iluminist, ideolog kombëtar, njohës i kulturave orientale e oksidentale, para se gjithash promotor i idesë së Rilindjes Kombëtare. Këtu, sështë synimi të bëhen këto analiza, por duke u mbështetur në materialin e shkruar nga vet Naimi dhe në mesazhin e qartë, që bartë ky  material, do të shfaqim disa opinione, për të cilat besojmë se mund tu japin dritë segmenteve qëllimisht të pandriçuara nga jeta dhe vepra e Naim Frashërit.

Para se të merremi me trajtime dhe ese (do të kufizohemi vetëm në atë të Rexhep Qosjes) mbi karakterin e veprës së Naimit, mendojmë se është e udhës të thuhen disa fjalë për historikun e një qëndrimi të caktuar ideor e politik, rezultat i të cilit është një sistem i adoptuar i vlerave me të cilat një kohë të gjatë do të bëhet vlerësimi ideoartistik i krijimtarisë kulturore të krijuesve kombëtarë, në shumë fusha.

Fillimet e formimit të këtij sistemi, gjinden sipas një mendimi, në fushatën e  e denoncimit të çdo ideje e cila në çfarëdo forme tentonte konservimin dhe kultivimin e lidhjeve shpirtërore të elementit shqiptar me atë turko-islam. Intensiteti i kësaj fushate, do të shkoj  gjithnjë në rritje gjatë tërë shekullit njëzet që të kulminojë në periudhën e fundit të tij, në kohën e promovimit të ashtuquajturit ( r ) (a) lizmit socialist, kur edhe bëhet institucionalizimi  përmes aparateve të pushtetit ateist, i kësaj fushate. Shkrimet në të cilat do të përpiqet të afirmohet ky orientim,  dallohet me tendenca, do thoshim naïve, të gërshetimit të ndjenjave të skajshme nacionaliste dhe ateizmit agresiv. Konsekuenca në këtë përcaktim të shpjegimit të fenomeneve nga realëiteti shqiptar gjatë tërë shekullit njëzet, bëhet si të thuash pikëreferimi për shumë veprimtarë, si për ata që provonin të kontribonin personalisht për kauzën kombëtare, poashtu edhe për ata që pretendonin të gjykonin veprat e paraardhësve të tyre.

Burimi i frymëzimit për këta ishin fitoret e fuqive nga koalicioni antiturk, të cilët sipas tyre paralajmëronin një konstalacion të ri të qendrave të vendosjes, andaj u mendua se duhet qenë pragmatik, ashtu që me ripozicionim të shqiptarëve pranë këtyre fuqive,, do të llogaritet në përfitime të caktuara dhe të rëndësishme kombëtare. Natyrisht, se për suksesin e këtyre përpjekjeve, ishte e nevojshme një luftë e vendosur në deturqizimin  ose në sakt të deislamizimin e elementit shqiptar, meqë në pesë shekuj të diminimit të mentalitetit islamo-oriental, ky element kishte fituar shumë tipare të këtij mentaliteti. Në përdorim ishin shumë forma e metoda të sofistikuar për të bindur masën për domozdoshmërinë e braktisjes së një tradite të vlerave të saj morale dhe zëvendësimin e tyre me vlera të botës krishtere gjeografikisht të afërt, por tani shpirtërisht të larguar nga ajo.

Ishte i nevojshëm ky digresion i vogël nga që gjykimet e shumë analizave të periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare, për ngjarje dhe protagonistët e tyre nga kjo periudhë, do të kenë ngjyrimet e saj mendësie të formësuar mbi bazat e përcaktimeve të lartëpërmendura.

Periudha e Rilindjes Kombëtare, gjithësesi nga studijuesit të shumtë, është trajtuar me një përkushtim të posaçëm. Kjo edhe është e kuptueshme për rëndësinë që ajo ka në historinë politike shqiptare. Ideologë të kësaj lëvizjeje, ishin dhe janë objekt më i shpeshtë i studimeve në letrart shqipe. Se sa këto studime respektojnë kriteret shkencore dhe faktet historike e sa ato janë në funksion të promovimit të elementeve ideologjike të kohës, lehtë mund të dallohet nga kriteret me të cilat udhëhiqet një analist gjatë portretimit të këtyre figurave dhe mesazhe që bartin veprat e tyre. Le të marrim vetëm një segment të karakterit të Naim Frashërit, segmentin në të cilin pasqyrohet qëndrimi ndaj  botëkuptimit dhe shpjegimit religjioz të kategorive morale njerëzore.

Ska dyshim se Naimi është religjioz, është teist, por feja në kuptimin e tij, nuk është kurrëfarë veçantie e kombit dhe kërkon me ngulm zhdukjen e ndasisë fetare  ndër shqiptarët. Zoti, të cilin e përmend aq shpesh, duhet të zëjë vendin e kultit fetar muhamedan, respektivisht kristian,. Naimi thekson Zotin si të vetmen besë (besë ai e quan fenë) te shqiptarët e për këtë arsye herëherë i largohet panteizmit dhe pranon monoteizmin. Perëndia që e përmend Naimi, nganjëherë është krijues e nganjëherë imanencë e natyrës, ligj i përgjithshëm e i gjithësisë. Inkonsekuenca e tij në këtë pikëpamje, të bën të dyshosh se nuk lodhet shumë për këtë ide të trilluar të njeriut

Secila nga këto pesë fjalë të cituara të Rexhep Qosjes, përbëjnë insinuata ose në rastin më të mirë, logjikime të gabuara, nga të ciat lexuesi i vëmendshëm, sado që të ngulmojë në shkoqitjen e mendimeve të autorit të tyre, nuk mund të qartësojë idenë e tij se çfarë është në realitet raporti i Naimit ndaj fenomenit të quajtur fe. Përfundimin se kinse naimi fenë nuk e spikat si veçanti e kombit dhe se kërkon me ngulm zhdukjen e ndasisë ndërfetare, nuk kuptohet dot se nga e nxjerrë Rexhep Qosja. Nuk e besojmë se atë (zhdukjen e ndasisë), poeti e parapendon në mënyrë që të bëhet unjisimi i të tre besimeve në një, cili do qoftë. Aq më pak është e besueshme se bëhet fjalë për apelin që kombi shqiptar i tërë të bëhet i pafe, dëshirë kjo e paplotësuar e akademikut Qosja e deklaruar botërisht nga ai (shih librin e tij Kontinuitet). Përndryshe zhdukja e ndasisë ndërfetare, ska se si të bëhet ndryshe.O të gjithë të kemi një fe, o të mos kemi asnjë. Në rastin më të mirë, mesazhi i Naimit mund të jetë në drejtim të ndërtimit  të vetëdijes për nevojën e kultivimit të tolerancës ndërfetare ndër shqiptarët e të tri konfesioneve, edhe pse kjo nuk mund të cilësohet si ide origjinale e tij. Mirëpo, këtë nuk e thotë R. Qosja, ngase kjo nuk pajtohet me synimin e projektit antifetar, të cilin me ngulm don tia imponoj bashkëkombasve të vet.

Në fjalin e dytë, zotëri Qosja, tregon se nuk i ka të njohura koncepcionet religjioze, e në këtë rast ato islame, mbi teorinë e esencës së njëshmërisë së Zotit. Pa u lëshuar në shkoqitjen e kësaj problematike, të them vetëm atë se panteizmi (në kuptimin e besimit islam, pra edhe të Naimit) sështë politeizëm, siç mund të kuptohet nga konteksti i logjikimit të njohësit të veprës së Naimit, kur ofron tezën se rilindasi ynë kinse i largohet panteizmit dhe pranon monoteizmin!? Përkundrazi, njohësit e misticizmit islam, ithtar i së cilës është vet Naimi, duke qenë pasues i sektës baktashiane, pretendojnë se interpretim panteist (megjithëse termi është nga leksiku joislam), mund të kuptohet  me të drejtë domethënja e njëshmërisë së esencës (vahdeti vuxhud), do të thotë monoteuzmi. Pa dashur të ngarkojmë tekstin me shembuj nga vargjet e shummta të Naimit, megjithatë e zgjodhëm këtë shembull ku besojmë se konfirmiohet mjaft mirë botëkkuptimi i tij ndaj kësaj çështje:
Se nga do të këthenjë sytë, shoh atje Zotn e vërtetë
     	Që është Një e ska të dytë.. (Jeta)

Edhe në shumë vjersha të tjera, siZemëra, Besojmë, Perëndia etj. Hasim bvargje që shprehin përcaktimin e ngjajshëm të Naimit mbi idenë e besimit.

Ndërkaç, fjalia e fundit nga pjesa e cituar e eseut të Rexhep Qosës, nga libri Naim Frashëri Vepra I, ku na zbulohet kinse inkonsekuenca  e Naimit që lidh dyshimin e tij si poet, nuk lodhet shumë për këtë ide (ide mbi Zotin  I.V.) të trilluar  të njeriut  dhe se Perëndia që e përmend Naimi, nganjëherë është krijesë... paraqet shembull tipik i nebulozës dhe produkt i paskrupulltësisë së një ateisti. Koment tjetër nuk mund të ketë.

Duke analizuar aspektet morale të poezisë të Naim Frashërit (f. 25) librit të lartëcituar, Qosja thotë:Morali i Naimit  nuk është religjioz, por humanist. Ateizmi i Qosjes nuk pranon mundësinë që njëkohsisht morali mund të jetë religjioz dhe humanist. Religjioziteti i thellë i rilindasit tonë, sikur nuk i shkonë për shtati , por nuk ka se si ta mohojë, meqë e tërë vepra e tij është e ndikuar nga morali që ia formuan hoxha i fshatit, poezitë e bejtenxhinjëve, që ai i çmonte shumë, prijsit shpirtërorë të bektashianëve, që shumë nga ata ishin vjershëtorë të adhuruar nga ai, kultura orientale islame, të cilën përmes gjuhëve të këtyre kulturave ai e njeh mirë, duke ngritur në të ndjenjën humaniste e brymosur me vlera moralae-etike të edukatës religjioze, sufisto-baktashiane.

Duke analizuar më tej qëndrimin e Naimit për raportin e tij ndaj siç shprehet Qosja, dogmës religjioze, në fakt ai lexuesve u ofron idenë vetanake, me patos marksist, i cili konsiston në tezën mbi kundërshtinë e diturisë dhe besimit religjioz. Naim Frashëri si një iluminist, por edhe i vetëdijshëm për shkallën e injorancës së popullit shqiptar, në shkrimet e veta përpiqet ta afirmojë intelektualizmin dhe në përgjithësi avantazhet individit apo shoqërisë së arsimuar, por në këto raste, nuk  dallojmë tendencën për të nëpërkëmbur parimet religjioze, aq më pak, në këto përpjekje mund të hetohet sakrilegji sado i vogël.
Ja disa vargje karakteristike, ku Naimi në stilin e vet, shpreh botëkuptimin mbi këtë raport:

...Merr dorën e diturisë
Po ajo do të nxjerrë
Gjerë te froni i Perendisë
Ndaj soje do të shpjerë...

Ose:

...Është në shesht Perëndija
I verbër smund ta shoh
Ajo është gjithësija
I dituri mund ta njohë...
(Perëndia)

Për lexuesin e paragjykuar, është fare e qartë se poeti preferon diturinë e cila e shpie te froni i Perëndisë, natyrisht e marrur në domethënje simbolike e ka kuptimin e përkryeshmërisë intelektuale, shpirtërore dhe çfarëdo tjetër. Për dallim nga i verbëri së smund ta shohë Perëndinë që është në sheshtë, verbëria është te ata që tentojnë me sy ti shohin gjërat, porosit  autori i vargjevetë cituara. Të tillët harrojnë se syri vetëm shikon, ndërkaq përceptimet e bëjnë organet tjera. Në realitet, pra shifet me mendje, ose siç thotë Naimi me dituri, e cila dhe është në gjendje ta shpjegojë atë.

Si ndodh zakonisht, në shumë raste, studjues të letërsisë, janë të prirur që mesazheve të autorëve, tu japin kahje që dëshirojnë. Mirëpo, kjo ndonjëherë edhe mund të bëhet, meqë gjinden përballë përmbajtjeve të qarta të tyre. Të ilustrojmë këtë me shembullin e një segmenti në portretimin e figurës së Naimit. Sipas Qosjes, Naim Frashëri, është njeri që lufton kundër paragjykimeve në tërësi, ndërsa kundër paragjykymeve fetare në veçanti... dhe duke parsë pikëpamje kritike ndaj fesë... shton se ai (Naimi) ëshjtë i bindur se feja shton mosdije dhe besimet e kota, e si e tillë nxitë paragjykime dhe shpirtëngushtësinë... këto pra janë pikëpamjet e Naimit për fenë Antologjia, gnosologjia dhe etika, - prapë sipas Rexhep Qosjes; e të cilit përcaktohen prej ndërgjegjes fetare.

 Cili është në të vërtetë Naimi?! Si është e mundur që njeriu (në këtë rast) Naim Frashëri me njohuri dhe etikë (morale) të përcaktuar nga ndërgjegjja fetare të ketë pikëpamje kritike ndaj fesë dhe të luftojë paragjykimet e saja?

 Logjika e shëndoshë, këtë nuk e pranon, apo ndoshta Qosja mendon se lexuesi tezat e tij, meqë kanë peshën akademike, janë edhe apriori të drejta?

E përfundojmë kët qasje duke cituar një fragment nga një lutje e Rilindasit Naim Frashëri, e cila mendojmë se me intencën: motivin dhe mesazhin... mbase më mirë e mbron përcaktimin e tij fetar, e ne do të thoshim islam, nga shpifje të ndryshme, sigurisht se të çfarëdo avokatie.

Zot! Fali Shqipërisë e shqipëtarëvet, qi falen emërit tënt, gjithë të mirat, që ka një jetë, dhe mërgaojë nga gjithë të ligatë

e Perëndisë u boftë Mësime fq:31

----------


## Archicad

Agim te falemnderit qe e ke postuar kete shkrim , veshtrim. E lexova me endje.

----------

